# What model number and aproximate year is my Honda...?



## YSHSfan

This thread will be used for identification of Honda Snowblowers (and some Honda engines if allowed), so that the info obtained can be used to get the proper information and/or replacement parts.

I found this site that covers a wide range of older HSXX and HSXXX(X) series snowblowers but it only covers up to early 2000 models.

Plano Power Equipment Online Store - Honda Snowblower Parts by Model Number

If your unit it is not in the prior link, we could ask here (perhaps [email protected] can help us)

For genuine parts replacements I like boats.net (seems to have the best prices), but you need to know your entire snowblower model number (example HS828K1 WAS-B, HS828 alone is not enough information).

To my knowledge on the model number if you have a W it would be a wheel model, if you have a T it would be a tracked model and if you have an S it would have electric start (only applies to HSXX and HSXXX(X) series and NOT to the newer HSS series)

All Years Honda Snowblower Parts


My HS724, serial SZBE-1004494, what info can I get on it?

:blowerhug:


----------



## bwdbrn1

I think you can call Honda's Customer Relations number and get the information from them as well.

Honda Power Equipment - Contact Us


----------



## [email protected]

hsblowersfan said:


> My HS724, serial SZBE-1004494, what info can I get on it?


That specific unit was wholesaled by Honda to Manchester Honda on 9/13/2000. Unless it was a carry-over inventory, it was likely built (in Japan) in 1999. 

It was sold at retail on 1/6/2001 to Scott R., of Glastonberry, CT.

There are no open or pending recalls or updates for this model. A couple of Service Bulletins may apply, one from 1999, where the auger shaft may break near the shear pin area. A fix kit includes a support bracket to be mounted, and a second bulletin has details on fitting an anti-icing kit. FYI, Honda made the anti-icing kit standard on later production models.


----------



## YSHSfan

Thank you for the info [email protected] 

So, then my blower is likely to be an HS724 WA since is one of the earlier ones? (others are HS724 WA-A and HS724K1 WA) 
Can I get a copy of the bulletins that may apply to it?
The support bracket I am guessing is what later HS928, HS1132 and HS1332 have?

:blowerhug:


----------



## [email protected]

hsblowersfan said:


> Thank you for the info [email protected]
> 
> So, then my blower is likely to be an HS724 WA since is one of the earlier ones? (others are HS724 WA-A and HS724K1 WA)
> Can I get a copy of the bulletins that may apply to it?
> The support bracket I am guessing is what later HS928, HS1132 and HS1332 have?
> 
> :blowerhug:


Your serial number is a K0 version (K0 is the first version in Honda code). 

Drop me a PM with your email and I'll get you copies of the two bulletins. 

I believe the bracket is the same one used on larger machines.


----------



## Mullet Racing

I would love to know what year my HS624 is, I have had it a few years great machine thunk it one of the first 624 Szaj* 100933


----------



## Mullet Racing

Sorry spelling was a bit off and the serial number is Szaj* 100933


----------



## [email protected]

Mullet Racing said:


> I would love to know what year my HS624 is, I have had it a few years great machine thunk it one of the first 624 Szaj* 100933



All Honda serial numbers are 7 digits...my database shows them all (at least USA models) as SZAJ-2XXXXXX

I did get a hit on SAZJ-2100933...if that is correct. That unit was built in 1996, first sold at retail to a customer in Monticello, UT on 11/29/1997.


----------



## Mullet Racing

Sorry my unit is Canadian, pretty sure there is only 6 digits


----------



## Ruddick

seven digits---mine is1001053------HS 624---1991 model


----------

